# Ark, mo, ok or ks qustions buying ???



## Joy Bell Farm (Jul 30, 2013)

Looking in the joining areas for a small amount of land around 5 acers and a house. Hoping to not go over 60 thousand so which state has the cheeper land cost? Seems where im at in Mo it's hard to find a rural home for under $80 thousand. It has to be in a good school district and a 3 bedroom at least. But im not picky past that.


----------



## Boomdiddyah (Jan 27, 2015)

Creepy, my search options are the exact same as yours! Under $60k and 5 acres...
We're looking at north-eastern Texas. We like Texas because of the good economy. Cheap housing. Good luck!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2015)

This is a good resource for rural Missouri properties..
http://www.morealestate.net/


----------



## buslady (Feb 14, 2008)

http://www.century21maddux.com/
These people are great people to deal with. Anyone of them will help you. You can give my name if you want. Just email them if you see something you like. Would love to have you in my area. shirley jasper


----------

